# Mothly Pattern?



## Vikki-Lou (Jan 3, 2002)

Hi there.I was just wondering if anyone had noticed a monthly 'pattern' to their IBS?? or if anyone gets severe upset tummy mid-cycle? I think I have IBS-D although have not yet been diagnosed. I do get my upset tummy (loose stools) on odd days, without any real reason, and I also get it for periods of a week or so for no real reason which makes me very upset and depressed.HOWEVER, I think I have noticed that the cramps and loose stools get more Urgent and painful at roughly the same time each month. I say I THINK, cos Im not completely sure. I was really sick last week with upset tummy (AGAIN!) (24-26 Jan) and I could not get into work. When I returned to work yesterday I looked at my work chart to fill in my 'sick days' and noticed that I was severly affected with upset tummy between 22-26 December also. This seems strange and wonder if a pattern is forming? I will have to wait until next month and see if I am severly ill again.JUST WONDERED - does anyone else notice any pattern like this? Any ideas what i causing it? or how I can control it? (PS the week when I get severe upset tummy is not the week prior to my period. It seems to be about 2 weeks after my period has ended, ie mid-cycle)


----------

